# Brandenburg Concertos by Wenzinger / Scola Contorum Basiliensis



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got the Archiv box set and I was interested to hear a 1947 recording of Bach with original instruments. Yee gawds it's awful! It's like lemonade without any sugar.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah! You mean one sip, and one or both eyelids involuntarily half-shut?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

You got it! Yeesh


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Gotta hear that. I like lemonade without sugar! One of the civil war generals on the Union side, can't remember who, used to sit on fences and chomp on onions, like apples...


----------

